
Sunnyvale home shatters record with enormous price tag - kyleblarson
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/03/02/sunnyvale-home-shatters-new-record-with-enormous-price-tag/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504698)

